# Can you hear the noise?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Is there no one in a car who is not honking their horn?

The noise is horrendous.


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Thats the case everytime I have come to Cairo - they do not need football to honk their horns



MaidenScotland said:


> Is there no one in a car who is not honking their horn?
> 
> The noise is horrendous.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

They are not honking now cos they lost


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Cairo is always noisy but tonight was exceptional sad that they lost cos they really are the best team in Africa


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

I know my husband just called to tell me how depressed he was?????? I did try to console him by saying well at least England are at the World Cup, he could always cheer for them - I really do not think I could type his response it could upset people 



MaidenScotland said:


> Cairo is always noisy but tonight was exceptional sad that they lost cos they really are the best team in Africa


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You could have said "It's only a game" that usually has a good response


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Damn I didn't think of that, I'll wait another 4 years. 

Micki



MaidenScotland said:


> You could have said "It's only a game" that usually has a good response


----------



## khater (Oct 11, 2008)

well i got used to it,although we were really clsoe this time.good luck algeria in world cup


----------

